

Mind Controlled Spy Robot - Emotiv EEG headset pilots Rovio using Skype - helwr
http://gizmodo.com/5524369/emotiv-headset-controls-rovio-robot-via-brainwaves

======
drKarl
In <http://www.hackaday.com/> there are several Rovio projects, including some
using EEG headset to control Rovio.

